# Ordering Vadai Barrels



## vabeachbear

Does anyone know if Vadai went out of business? I can't get on their website, and MoreWine has been completely out of stock for a while.

Had such a success with my first one, wanted to add a second.


----------



## Boatboy24

Not that I know of. Their website has not been the best, in my experience. One of our members posted that Santor passed away last summer. Don't know if they are closing up shop or not. I just got one through MoreWine about a month ago.

I hope they didn't. I was hoping to add another at some point.


----------



## ibglowin

Sandor passed away this Summer IIRC. With a small family run business he may have taken a lot of the knowledge with him when he passed especially if it was a sudden thing with no time to pass stuff along.

Contact Zemplen Barrels

They were the original source I believe for Sandor.


----------



## vabeachbear

Boatboy24 said:


> Not that I know of. Their website has not been the best, in my experience. One of our members posted that Santor passed away last summer. Don't know if they are closing up shop or not. I just got one through MoreWine about a month ago.
> 
> I hope they didn't. I was hoping to add another at some point.


You got one from MoreWine a month ago, well thats a bit encouraging. I've been looking since sometime between Thanksgiving and Christmas and most every Vadai barrel is out of stock. They say they are expecting more but haven't to this point.


----------



## Rocky

I don't know what is going on with Vadai. I have an icon on my desktop that I used to reach their website and it always worked until I tried it just now. I spent an extended time on the phone with Ruth a month or so back when I first heard that Sandor had passed and she said then that they intended to maintain the business. That may have changed. In talking with Ruth, I learned so much about Sandor and his life and I will only say if you were impressed with him as a businessman, as I was, you would be doubly impressed with him as a human being, how he lived his life and the trials that he suffered. _Si riposa in pace, Sandor._


----------



## ColdClimateWines

Can someone explain what type of barrels this is. Wood? Size? Toasting? We have 59 gallon Bordeaux medium toast of Ky oak.


----------



## tonyt

After talking to him on the phone a few years ago I knew I jad just spent 30 minutes that I will remember for a very long time.


----------



## ibglowin

Hungarian oak. Same species as French oak. Med toast. Many sizes available as small as 20L. They also make a 23L which is nice for kit winemakers and a 40L (double kit). Prices are very good/excellent as well.



ColdClimateWines said:


> Can someone explain what type of barrels this is. Wood? Size? Toasting? We have 59 gallon Bordeaux medium toast of Ky oak.


----------



## Boatboy24

vabeachbear said:


> You got one from MoreWine a month ago, well thats a bit encouraging. I've been looking since sometime between Thanksgiving and Christmas and most every Vadai barrel is out of stock. They say they are expecting more but haven't to this point.



Just went back to my account over there - I ordered on 12/5.


----------



## vabeachbear

Boatboy24 said:


> Just went back to my account over there - I ordered on 12/5.


You must have gotten the last one stock. Hopefully not the last one ever.


----------



## MrKevin

I received a email from Morewine about Vadia barrels this morning I had inquired about the barrels and this is the response. 


Hello Kevin, 

Thank you for your inquiry. Due to a family issue, Vadai is currently not operating. I am unsure if they will continue business. I apologize that we do not have more information at this time. We hope to receive a statement from them in the upcoming weeks. Please let me know if you have further questions or concerns, I would be glad to help.


----------



## ibglowin

Well, it was a good run while it lasted.


----------



## rst

For what it's worth I received a 23L barrel direct from Vadai a couple of weeks ago. If you are interested in a barrel try giving them a call.


----------



## kwb1963

ibglowin said:


> Sandor passed away this Summer IIRC. With a small family run business he may have taken a lot of the knowledge with him when he passed especially if it was a sudden thing with no time to pass stuff along.
> 
> Contact Zemplen Barrels
> 
> They were the original source I believe for Sandor.



I went to the Zemplin website and saw that for smaller barrels you need to contact Kevin Mooney Harford Vineyards 495-1699 or 443-271-2589. FYI, I bought a Zemplin barrel from Kevin in Sept. My first barrel, but the oak character it provided for my Chilean Malbec and now my Amador Zin is wonderful. I also bought a 6-gal Vadai barrel from More Wine in Nov. Practically the same barrel, but 1/2 gal smaller. Both impart a nice oak character to wine.


----------



## ibglowin

The prices are not as good as Vadai was but perhaps with more volume they will become better with time.


----------



## ldmack3

Just ordered 2 barrels from Vadai this morning so still in business.


----------



## ibglowin

How? Phone?


----------



## ldmack3

Yes. Talked to the younger Ruthie..she said they had 23ltr in stock but no 20 ltr yet.


----------



## ldmack3

With the 40 lt she said to start out planning on a year with the first batch but taste at 6 months.
Sound right?


----------



## ibglowin

That sounds a tad much to me. I would taste at 3 months, then monthly until 6 months. Sandor used to say you could leave the first batch in a 23L for 6 months. I think he liked Chateau Plywood.....

What number did you call?


----------



## tonyt

I just found the phone number (web page does not work) and called, (626) 289-8250. Sandro's daughter answered and took my order for a barrel. She said they are still very much in business and working on getting web site back up.


They are just devastated over his passing. She was lovely to talk to and I shared the fact that my dad passed away at 96 years old two months ago. I mentioned that there are many many posts on the forums about her dad and how much everyone that encountered him enjoyed and admired him. I suggested she do a search and read some of the comments. She had to excuse herself twice to compose herself and her thoughts during our conversation. He was only 80 and extremely active until his hospitalization. She said they have been so busy with his vineyards that she hasn't been focused enough on the barrels. I asked if I could post the phone number and share our conversation and she was delighted. They are good folks, plain and simple.


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks for the update Tony. 80 was way too young for such a wonderful man.


----------



## vabeachbear

Everyone just got an message as follows;

vabeachbear,
The Vadai barrels will be available soon in USA.
It will be called: Zemplen Barrels.
Please look for our distributors and consultants:

Sonny Kallai
Zemplen Barrels
www.zbarrels.com

Not sure if this is the same company as was stated earlier from Sandor's family, but thought I would pass it on.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Zemplen is the cooperage that Vadai purchased from. I've spoken with them on several occasions, for non commercial orders, they suggested contacting:

Harford Vineyard
Kevin Mooney
1311 West Jarrettsville Road
Forest Hill, Maryland 21050
443-495-1699 or 443-695-5380
[email protected] 


Watson Barrels
Kevin Watson
1516 Line 2 Road, RR#1
Niagara-on-the-Lake, ON L0S 1J0
Canada 
T: 905.468.9833
F: 905.468.4937
E: [email protected]


----------



## Boatboy24

I got the same message. Guess they've been reading the boards.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL Looks like a lot of us have been talking with them.


----------



## vabeachbear

Pumpkinman said:


> Zemplen is the cooperage that Vadai purchased from. I've spoken with them on several occasions, for non commercial orders, they suggested contacting:
> 
> Harford Vineyard
> Kevin Mooney
> 1311 West Jarrettsville Road
> Forest Hill, Maryland 21050
> 443-495-1699 or 443-695-5380
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> Watson Barrels
> Kevin Watson
> 1516 Line 2 Road, RR#1
> Niagara-on-the-Lake, ON L0S 1J0
> Canada
> T: 905.468.9833
> F: 905.468.4937
> E: [email protected]


I had seen that also. If you go on the harford web site, much more expensive than from Sandor's family.

TonyT on the one you just ordered from Sandor's daughter, was it the same price as they are listed at MoreWine?


----------



## tonyt

I feel left out. But my Vidal is on the way. I'll dance with the one who brung me as long as I can.


----------



## ibglowin

Sandor had not raised his prices since 2001. Just think how much things have gone up since then especially transportation, wages, materials...... 

I don't know how he was making any money. We were getting a crazy deal.


----------



## Pumpkinman

What were their prices for 5 and 6 gallon barrels?


----------



## Boatboy24

Pumpkinman said:


> What were their prices for 5 and 6 gallon barrels?



If memory serves, mine came to about $180, including shipping - 6 gallon.


----------



## vabeachbear

Boatboy24 said:


> If memory serves, mine came to about $180, including shipping - 6 gallon.


I know that I paid $145 from MoreWine, but don't remember the shipping. By the time you add the stand for $20 and the shipping, its probably around the same.


----------



## Boatboy24

vabeachbear said:


> I know that I paid $145 from MoreWine, but don't remember the shipping. By the time you add the stand for $20 and the shipping, its probably around the same.




Oh yeah, I should have stated that included the stand. Mine was from MoreWine.


----------



## Pumpkinman

WOW, that is cheap! If enough of us got together and wanted to order, I'm fairly certain that I can get the same pricing from Zemplen, I am set up to purchase direct from them.
There are enough of us on the east coast and Ohio, that we could make it happen in the even that we can't order them anymore.


----------



## ibglowin

I got an email yesterday from Zemplen (Sonny). He said it appears that Vadai will indeed be getting a huge order of their barrels this Spring. My last 23L barrel was ordered from Morewine as well. Barrel, stand and shipping was only $179.


----------



## tonyt

Pumpkinman said:


> What were their prices for 5 and 6 gallon barrels?



Funny thing is I got to talking to Sandro's daughter and didn't ask. The 6 gallon barrel about 3 years ago was 140 dollars. With stand, bung, tax, title, and license it came to 200 dollars and a handful of sense.


----------



## kwb1963

vabeachbear said:


> I had seen that also. If you go on the harford web site, much more expensive than from Sandor's family.
> 
> TonyT on the one you just ordered from Sandor's daughter, was it the same price as they are listed at MoreWine?



I bought my first barrel from Harford while picking up my grapes this fall. I bought my second (Vadai) from More Wine. The Harford barrel was 6-1/2+ gal while the Vadai barrel was 6-gal. The hoops on the Harford barrel were loose and needed to be tapped into place, while the Vadai hoops were already tacked down in place. Otherwise, these barrels appear very similar. The price is very different. $200+ for the Harford barrel, $145 for the Vadai barrel. They both have a Zemplin seal and impart a very nice oak character to the wine. They were also both pretty easy to establish a seal.


----------



## ldmack3

Last October I bought 2 - 23ltT from Vadai. 
With shipping to Houston, stand and venting bung the total for 2 was $401.00
The 2- 40lt I ordered last week were $198.00ea with stand and solid bung but without shipping.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Very fair prices, my hat is off to Vadai! Be advised folks, these guys were not over charging!


----------



## ibglowin

No they were *under* charging!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Absolutely, wow, I wish i would have ordered a few...lol!


----------



## tonyt

ibglowin said:


> No they were under charging!



I guess they still are. Just got my bill. 140.00 plus TT&L. With rack fermenting bung and shipping 200.00


----------



## Pumpkinman

Tony, what size did you get for $140?


----------



## vabeachbear

tonyt said:


> I guess they still are. Just got my bill. 140.00 plus TT&L. With rack fermenting bung and shipping 200.00


And you just called that number for Vadai posted earlier correct? I guess you assume business hours on the west coast?


----------



## tonyt

vabeachbear said:


> And you just called that number for Vadai posted earlier correct? I guess you assume business hours on the west coast?



23 ltr and yes I just called that number


----------



## Boatboy24

Their site is back up!


----------



## ibglowin

Well sorta. LOL Looks like they have a bunch of broken links on all the images.


----------



## vabeachbear

MoreWine just emailed me to say they are back in stock so it looks like the business is defineately back up.

Good news

Assume its cheaper to order right from Sandors family, but not sure. More Wine has the 23L for 145, stand for 20, and bung for 8 I think. Plus shipping.


----------



## Wade E

Thanks for the update! So sad hearing of their loss but so glad to hear they are back up and doing what Sand or would have wanted being carrying on the family business.


----------



## ibglowin

Actually its been cheaper to order through More Wine. My last two Vadai's have come through More Wine. 23L barrel was $145. What was way cheaper was the shipping. 

Vadai charged me like $38 to ship to NM and More Wine only charged me $12!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

ibglowin said:


> Actually its been cheaper to order through More Wine. My last two Vadai's have come through More Wine. 23L barrel was $145. What was way cheaper was the shipping.
> 
> Vadai charged me like $38 to ship to NM and More Wine only charged me $12!!!!




Didn't you also mention that the Morewinemaking barrels are tight as a drum when they arrive? Mine was.


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, last two were super tight and sealed almost instantly.


----------



## ddimaria

I just ordered from Vadai. Ruthy was pleasant, professional and thorough. Shipping is a bit high, but still a great price for a 40L: $163 + $32 shipping to Denver, CO. Also, the price the quoted me was the same as on their website: http://www.websiteq.com/member/chevadiaents/index.asp?action=page&name=10


----------



## Pumpkinman

I just spoke to the folks at Vadai this evening, what a great conversation I had, both with Sandors daughter and wife, great people! I am waiting on the container to come in from Hungary.


----------



## Boatboy24

Pumpkinman said:


> ...I am waiting on the container to come in from Hungary.



How many barrels did you order!!??


----------



## Pumpkinman

lol....a container full....giving them away as early Christmas gifts.


----------



## sstanzio

*Vadai wine barrels*

I was searching for wine barrels when I came across the Vadai website. I called the number listed and talked with Ruthy and her daughter. They have 32gal barrels and I am probably going to order some in the morning after I have another conversation with them.
So, evidently the website works and they have barrels and want to sell..
I'll write back if I have any difficulty.
Steve Stanzione


----------



## geek

Their 23L barrel (medium toast?) is now $158 plus shipping, their website still has the old price at $148.

I think my LHBS has this for $190, I'd just need to drive ~40 miles round trip.


----------



## geek

I was reading this thread and based on Tom's comment, the Vadai is made by Zemplen (the cooper), if so, is this that 23L Vadai barrel:

http://juicegrape.com/Barrel-Hungarian-Oak-23LTR-6gal/

If you see the picture it has the ZB initials.

Would medium toast be what I need for starters?


----------



## Boatboy24

I think that is a different 'brand'. But I think it is the same Hungarian medium toast barrel. That said, it's cheaper delivered from Vadai or MoreWine. At least it was for me.


----------



## geek

Not so cheap for me, today Vadai quoted me almost $40 in shipping from Oregon to CT, and the barrel is now $158, so $198 total 

Morewine has it for $190+$14.77 shipping, so it would be cheaper directly from Vadai, but if the one from M&M is the same, then sounds like the better deal from all.


----------



## Boatboy24

geek said:


> Not so cheap for me, today Vadai quoted me almost $40 in shipping from Oregon to CT, and the barrel is now $158, so $198 total
> 
> Morewine has it for $190+$14.77 shipping, so it would be cheaper directly from Vadai, but if the one from M&M is the same, then sounds like the better deal from all.



Wow! And MoreWine now wants $50 for the stand!! :<


----------



## ibglowin

geek said:


> Not so cheap for me, today Vadai quoted me almost $40 in shipping from Oregon to CT, and the barrel is now $158, so $198 total



Coast to Coast for a heavy, large object will always cost you……


We need to get these being sold via Amazon Prime!


----------



## geek

I wish Amazon sold barrels......


----------



## geek

I wonder if the 20L/5.3G would be a better fit when it comes to top off?

http://morebeer.com/products/vadai-hungarian-oak-barrel-20l-53gal.html

Specially when making 6gal batches, after racking and all you end up with a bit more than 5gal.
The 23L/6gal would be more trouble as you'd never have left overs (if making 6gal batch) to top off with??


----------



## chefken

I purchased a 20L barrel last Christmas for the sole purpose that I would have extra wine for topping up after making a kit. I would fill the barrel after stabilizing and have 2-2.5 bottles left over. After 2-3 months in the barrel I would have used about 1 bottle of topping. After racking out of the barrel I would add whatever un-oaked wine back with the oaked and continue to age longer if needed. Got to be careful not to over oak, with these small barrels it goes fast. My first wine was in for 6 days, The second wine was 19 (and it's a little over done, however I like oak), the third was 35 days and the forth was 56 days. Hoping the Montepulciano that is in now will stay for 3 months.
I recently purchased a 40L from Vadai that is waiting to be filled.


----------



## geek

that is one of the things I need to considering, topping off....
A kit makes 6gal and after first racking you end up with ~5.5 at best, so again it would then be a bit of a problem (for me) to top off if making a wine you cannot just buy cheap for top off.

Are you happy you bought the 20L barrel rather than the 23L for that same reason?

.


----------



## ibglowin

The smaller the barrel the more sealing problems people seem to have. I have all 23L barrels and I top up with similar wine either my own or commercial.

Also I have noticed that every wine that comes out of a barrel perfectly oaked after 3 months or so will fall back after another 3-4 months of bulk aging in a carboy so just a heads up that you may end up rotating some of those early short stay wines back through for another round of oak later.


----------



## Boatboy24

The more you rack, the better you get at it and you lose less and less with each racking. I have no issues with the 23L barrel. Mine are both pretty spot on 23 liters, but they can vary +/- 10%. 

I agree with Mike that the oak will fall WAY back over time. As a result, I let my wines get past the oak level I want.


----------

